# the mother of all Diverter / Bypass Valve posts



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

My diverter valve took a crap this weekend, the day before I went to the track







so i've been researching what's out there. 
*Background*
These things are commonly known as diverter valves, turbo bypass valves, air cut-off valves and compressor bypass valves (CBV) -- depending on what OEM you talk to. These are the evil twin to blow-off valves, and are for use in MAF systems in which you must recirculate any metered air back into the intake tract instead of just venting it to atmosphere.
Line Format: Manif, Manif part no, OEM part no, application, price, notes / threads
*OEM*
* Bosch, 0 280 142 *102*, 035 145 710, Audi Sport Quattro, $??, replaced by the 108
* Bosch, 0 280 142 *103*, , Saab 900 (1991-94), $??, "Compressor Over-pressure valve"
* Bosch, 0 280 142 *104*, , Saab, $??,
* Bosch, 0 280 142 *105*, C3070-28183, Saab 9000 (1986-1990), $43,
* Bosch, 0 280 142 *108*, 06A 145 *710A*, Audi S4 B7 (x2) & Audi 1.8T (AWW/AWD?), $??, Superceded by the 710N. 8.8lb spring
* Bosch, 0 280 142 *108*, 993.110.337.50 , Porsche 993 Twin Turbo (x2), $++, reported to leak over 16psi. "air cut off valve"
* Bosch, 0 280 142 *110*, C3070-41431 / 4441895, Saab 93 / Viggen (2000-2003), $60, Made for higher boost, gets good forum reviews. "charge air bypass valve", "overrun cutoff valve". http://www.s4biturbo.com/art-dvtests2.php reports that it's the exact same as the 114 (by destructive testing + measuring ) 
* Bosch, 0 280 142 *114*, 06A 145 *710N*, Audi S4 B7 (x2) & AUDI 1.8T AWP, $32, Better than the 710A, but still reported to have high-PSI problems. 14.4 lb spring
*After Market*
* HKS, , , $??, 
* Hyperboost, Core, , , $140,
* Hyperboost, HX Compact, , , $170,
* Forge, , , , ,


*Links*
http://www.hoppenmotorsport.com/BoschBypass.htm
http://wwwrsphysse.anu.edu.au/...e.htm
http://www.audiworld.com/tech/eng21.shtml
http://www.audiworld.com/tech/eng16.shtml
http://partsdirect.s-cars.org/...d=221
http://www.s4biturbo.com/art-dvtests.php
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=931151
http://dv.mistertam.com/8.htm
_I'll add more as people do to the bottom of this thread. Please mention any corrections/additions._ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by maxslug at 5:25 PM 5-2-2007_


----------



## formulavr6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: the mother of all Diverter / Bypass Valve posts (maxslug)*

This is good info, thanks


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

ok people, this is the point where you chime in and tell me what bypass valve you're using or have used, how you like and would you buy it again?








-m


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (maxslug)*

Baileys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (seank)*

How about the Turbonetics Godzilla C2 DV ?


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_How about the Turbonetics Godzilla C2 DV ?
















VAPORWARE! Show us the full specs on the 24V kit already and I'll add it to the list








-m
(that's photoshopped kids, don't believe him)


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

ROTFL...dude, my drawrings s-u-c-k....no skills there.
C2


----------

